# Ubuntu 64bit



## regan1985 (Jun 7, 2007)

im about to use it for the first time as i have been making my xp looks like it and im thinking i will give it a go on a older pc and see how i get on!

but it says theres support for 64bit so does that mean for the first time i can use my cpu to its full specs for once? and is the 64bit version buggy like every other windows 64bit version?

ohh and any tips you might have feel free im am a new linux user so its all new to me!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 7, 2007)

64bit Windows is buggy? That's new. Just has limited support. If you compile things yourself you won't have much problems with 64 bit Linux, though it won't make much of a difference.
As for running it on an older computer, if it supports 64 bit it isn't that old.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 7, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> 64bit Windows is buggy? That's new. Just has limited support. If you compile things yourself you won't have much problems with 64 bit Linux, though it won't make much of a difference.
> As for running it on an older computer, if it supports 64 bit it isn't that old.



The problem with 64-bit OSes right now isn't the OS. Vista 64-bit runs great by itself, it becomes a problem when you start using / installing more software. Not everything is optimized, and that creates a majority of the problems. 

From what I've understood, people say if you're new to Linux, then go w/ the 32-bit regardless of what processor you have. Then later on when you've had more experience, you can move on to 64-bit. Thats part from personal experience too.. Linux 64-bit doesn't like my computer NEARLY as much as 32-bit does. But, I could be different. Download both 32-bit and 64-bit CD's and fool around w/ the Live functions. That'll help you decide on what you want / need.


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 7, 2007)

yeh my old pc is a socket a althon 1.8 with 1gig or pc2700 ram! so 32bit which im just installing the 32bit version on now!!

i also have the 64 bit on disk to incase i decide to try it out on my main machine which is the one in my specs!!

another question i could find out if i just google but im lazy is can i play games like c&c ?does it support games that are made for windows and would like ati card have the right drivers to play? and what about dx10 take it none of them will play?


----------



## Atech (Jun 7, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> yeh my old pc is a socket a althon 1.8 with 1gig or pc2700 ram! so 32bit which im just installing the 32bit version on now!!
> 
> i also have the 64 bit on disk to incase i decide to try it out on my main machine which is the one in my specs!!
> 
> another question i could find out if i just google but im lazy is can i play games like c&c ?does it support games that are made for windows and would like ati card have the right drivers to play? and what about dx10 take it none of them will play?


Some people report success with (technically) playing games with Radeon cards on Linux, but I doubt it. As for DX10, Wine just implemented the whole of DX7. They're not omnipotent, give it a _bit_ more time.

Here's a list of games that purportedly work on top of the Wine compatibility layer.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea, gaming on Linux isn't all too great. I saw this article tho- http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/2007/04/09/Linux_has_game/1
it was pretty good. If you REALLY like Linux, then you can try out Cedega, which you gotta pay for, but has alot better compatibility. They got BF2 and WoW to work on it pretty well, so it may be worth a shot!


----------



## Atech (Jun 7, 2007)

FatForester said:


> Yea, gaming on Linux isn't all too great. I saw this article tho- http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/2007/04/09/Linux_has_game/1
> it was pretty good. If you REALLY like Linux, then you can try out Cedega, which you gotta pay for, but has alot better compatibility. They got BF2 and WoW to work on it pretty well, so it may be worth a shot!


WoW works on top of Wine, no need for Cedega.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea, I used WoW on Wine before... I had to walk through the process with online guides. It took FOREVER. Getting either OpenGL or DirectX to work by yourself is also a pain too.. but, it is still do-able... just not enjoyable.


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 7, 2007)

so would you say if you like to pay a lot of money for graphics cards and play the latest games stay with vista and xp and have linux as a everyday desktop system?


----------



## Atech (Jun 7, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> so would you say if you like to pay a lot of money for graphics cards and play the latest games stay with vista and xp and have linux as a everyday desktop system?


I'd say that if that's an option for you, get a Nvidia card.


----------



## markitect (Jun 7, 2007)

*Go for it.*

Ubuntu 64bit runs fantastic just about everything has been recompiled for 64bit OS and runs fine with the exception of a few proprietary things like adobe stuff (just use OSS equivalent).

As for gaming if you don't want to pay for Cedega you can get the engine from cvs and run any game cedega can, the advantage of paying is twofold; First and foremost you get voting rights.  The games with the most votes that don't run right get fixed first.  Second, getting it from cvs is a pain in the keyboard.

As far as Dx10 support both ati and nvidia have opened up specifications to the lovely people running opengl to add the functionality.  Once thats done Cedega will be able to support dx10 pretty easily.  Might even see support for it by christmas (assuming their are dx10 games to debug it with).

As for me I dual boot windows just for games.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 7, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> so would you say if you like to pay a lot of money for graphics cards and play the latest games stay with vista and xp and have linux as a everyday desktop system?



That's a great idea! Gaming with Linux hasn't caught up, so sticking with Windows for gaming is a good idea. Dual (I guess triple boot in your case) booting is the way for you to go!


----------



## Bumbleflea (Sep 18, 2007)

*Solution to OP Problem*

http://velonis.gr/linux-tips/install-flash-32-bit-and-opera-32-bit-on-linux-64-bit.html


----------

